# So excited!!!(Pic Heavy!)



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

It's finally over! After what feels like forever of looking through breeders and their goats, I finally can rest  I contacted Anna from Camanna's Petite Paradise, and she has helped me pick out a beautiful doeling from one of her first fresheners that she thinks will do great in show. She isn't entirely sure how she'll turn out as she's about...6 days now, but she looks great so far! I think she may be still waiting to see what her other does kid, so I'm only about 90% sure I'm getting her. If I do get her, she will likely be the start of my Nigerian herd.  I'm just so happy I made a decision, and I just love her color and style. I'm probably going to pick her up mid-June and bottle-feed her for a couple of months. Here is her and her partial pedigree(w/ pics!):










*Dam:*
_Camanna TC Laurentia Blue_
















*Dam's Dam:*
_Camanna FD Veronica Blue_
















*Sire:*
_Camanna GD Ultimate Praise_









*Sire's Dam*
_Rosasharn's GX Ulu_
















Let me know what you guys think of her! Strengths & weaknesses...I want to know if my judgement was good in thinking that she'll do great in show  In my opinion, she looks exactly like her father conformation wise lol!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow so nice!
From a non-Nigerian breeder's point of view:

Pros- She's long, deep, looks to be wide, has a strait topline, rump doesn't slope too much, she's cute..., her dam and granddams are amazing with amazing udders to match, and her sire is pretty nice from what I can see

Cons- The only con is that I can't see more!!! It is hard to tell if she toes out, how her legs look from front and back, how much width between hocks, how her teats are, but telling from her ancestors, she probably is great in all of those things.

If I bred Nigerians, I would so get her. She is the picture of my favorite color and eyes of Nigerians too  Good luck with your choice!!!!!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Congrats! She looks wonderful.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks! I love her already, hope she stays great looking as she ages!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks Karen!
Does anyone know if Anna lets her buyers name the kids? I hope so because I have a few in mind already! :

Aneira(Golden Snow) Blue
Karli(Covered in snow) Blue
Nevada(Snow-capped) Blue

She looks like she had a snowball plopped on her head, hence the snow names  I added the blue on the end because it seems that most blue-eyed goats have it somewhere in their name, plus they seem kind of drab without more than 1 word for their name  I really like Aneira Blue, It's so pretty sounding!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I like Nevada Blue. But they're all very nice names. :3


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

My dad likes that one too lol! He doesn't like Aneira because he thinks of "pee snow" because of the meaning  Hopefully will soon be getting pics of Laurentia's udder...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats ! She's beautiful


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

She's gorgeous! Congratulations! I'm hoping to get a doeling from Camanna this year too, and I'm so excited! I love her goats.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

It took me forever to pick the right breeder! But after seeing how much time and effort she puts into her goats by weaning kids later and showing all the time, I really knew she was the breeder I had to buy from. She has amazing goats, that are proven in show, and I am so excited to get one of her kids.

PS: I just now figured out that Laurentia is a flower, so I'm going flower themed now! Here are a few I've come up with, in parenthesis are the call names! Going to add "Blue" to the ones that don't already have it  If you have any suggestions please let me know! Must have cute call names though  My favorites are bolded:

Delphinium "Delphi"
*Bellflower "Bell"
Bluebell "Bell"*
Hyacinth "Cindy"
Siberian Iris "Iris"
Geranium "Gerry"
*Morning Glory "Glory"*


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Also, what do you guys think of the udders and conformation in her pedigree? I can't really tell udder height so I'm slightly concerned about that...but other than that I can't really see any flaws. Still waiting for an email back from Anna with her response to my decision, as well as any pics she has of Laurentia's udder. Hope to hear back soon so I can send a deposit 

Also, I would like some critiquing done on the doeling herself  Any flaws that you can see as of right now. Anna hasn't mentioned any yet, so I'm hoping that she's going to win some shows for me


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

WOW! Amazing udder and look ! CONGRATS


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

She is beautiful!!!! And the Dam's dam and the sires dam have huge udders! Amazing looking kid!!!!


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you guys! And, it's almost official, all I have to do is send the deposit and she's mine!

I need your guys' opinions though. I can pick her up soon after I move to Oregon, but she will have to be switched from being dam raised to being bottle raised. If she doesn't take to the bottle Anna will have us pick her up at the end of June when she will wean her. This is a little too early for my liking as she will only be two months...I was wondering what you guys think of this? I don't want her to be weaned too early, but my mom has..."issues" with taking a baby away from it's mother too early to bottle feed, she thinks it will cause behavioral problems like it can from early-weaned dogs. I tried to explain that either way it's going to be taken away early-ish, and it's better to start earlier than later when it comes to bottle-feeding, but when I try she just gets mad. I really want this kid to be easy to handle in the ring, and I think it will be easier to accomplish that if I bottle-feed her. This could all be moot however as she may not even accept the bottle. Is it possible for her to accept the bottle now(at about 2 weeks) or at two months if she doesn't take it the first time? If I have to get her later on, I would prefer to keep her on milk for at least another month to help her out, and I can't do that if it would be impossible for her to take the bottle. Thank you for any info!


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Congratulations! What a beautiful looking girl. I wouldn't hesitate to add her to my herd either!

I have only met a couple of kids I could not switch to a bottle. Sometimes it takes a little...or a lot...of patience, but in the end, I've nearly always succeeded!

I've not personally experienced any behavioral difference in a kid that was switched from dam-raising to bottle-raising, with the exception of the USUAL bottle-raised behavior, ie, swarming you like a piranha when they see you.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Do you have any hints/tips on how? I will be totally new to bottle babies and if Anna can't switch her, I don't want to be clueless


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I've had the best luck with just persistence. I use a pritchard nipple (it's a yellow screw on cap with red nipple) and warm milk in a pepsi bottle.

I sit down and gather baby in my lap, tucking them under one arm. I then pry open the mouth and stick the bottle in and gently hold it in position.

It can take several tries of this. They may go a bit hungry for a while.

Then suddenly, in most cases, it "clicks" and they go to town. Then it's not long before they recognize the bottle and will latch on all by their selves.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Lol great!We already have a Pritchard nipple after trying to get my show doe(about 8 months at the time) to take a drench solution with it....yeah...no luck. We had a bad experience with a drench gun and decided to give it a shot...my doe wouldn't have it lol! It's all ready to go with it's own bottle attached already, so all we need is whole milk and the goat and we're set!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Good luck!!!


----------



## megadeana (Apr 30, 2013)

I love her!


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Going to send the deposit out this week...do you guys think I made the right choice between the two doelings?








This is the other kid I had to choose from....I'm having second thoughts on which doe is more correct.I can't ask for more pictures without seeming rude...so these pics + the relatives' pics are all I have to go off of. Anna said the buckskin doeling has less width and has very small teats...but I'm worried about which one will do better overall. The does in her line have amazing udders, with nice, big teats. I guess this stopped at her dam because she has smaller ones too. Which one would you guys have chosen?


----------

